# Mountain Hog Strategy in the winter



## jbogg (Jan 8, 2017)

Hoping for some insight from some of you mountain hunters.  I spent a lot of time last spring and summer learning some areas on Chattahoochee WMA,  but did not get to hunt this fall as much as I had planned.  Hoping to break in my new CVA on some hogs over the next two months.  For you guys that are after hogs when it gets real cold in Jan and Feb, what tactics work best for you?  

I had stayed away from the food plots during deer season in an effort to avoid the crowds, but now that most hunters have put their rifles away I'm wondering if an afternoon sitting over a clover field would be time well spent.  I saw a ton of hog sign up on the ridge tops when it was warmer, but curious what you experienced hunters would recommend this time of year.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Hoping for some insight from some of you mountain hunters.  I spent a lot of time last spring and summer learning some areas on Chattahoochee WMA,  but did not get to hunt this fall as much as I had planned.  Hoping to break in my new CVA on some hogs over the next two months.  For you guys that are after hogs when it gets real cold in Jan and Feb, what tactics work best for you?
> 
> I had stayed away from the food plots during deer season in an effort to avoid the crowds, but now that most hunters have put their rifles away I'm wondering if an afternoon sitting over a clover field would be time well spent.  I saw a ton of hog sign up on the ridge tops when it was warmer, but curious what you experienced hunters would recommend this time of year.



We found some piglets in a Nest of Pine Needles before.......head buried in there til I picked it up





The next week, on the North side of the WMA there were about 6 in the middle of the first food plot going in off East Valley..........Snookman caught his piggie there.






Just have no doubt they will build a nest in the pine needles.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 9, 2017)

With as many acorns as we had they are liable to be anywhere right now. I have seen several in food plots this time of year especially if acorns are low, but even though acorns are still out there they will still hit the food plots. This is the first season I haven't seen a hog or a whole lot of sign. Riding the roads on the mountain wmas and nf and look for fresh rooting would be a fast way to find a place to start.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.  I hiked a few miles on Chattahoochee yesterday looking for sign.  I was really just wanting to get out there and hunt in the snow since I had never done so.  I saw lots of coyote tracks, a few deer, but no hog sign.  Ended up sitting on the edge of a wildlife opening just to take a break from the difficult walking.  With all of the snow I couldn't tell what, if anything was planted there.  Sure is pretty country though.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2017)

jbogg said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I hiked a few miles on Chattahoochee yesterday looking for sign.  I was really just wanting to get out there and hunt in the snow since I had never done so.  I saw lots of coyote tracks, a few deer, but no hog sign.  Ended up sitting on the edge of a wildlife opening just to take a break from the difficult walking.  With all of the snow I couldn't tell what, if anything was planted there.  Sure is pretty country though.



Thats why we go

The Mtn WMAs and NF are very steep tough terrains...........Leaving the truck and heading Uphill has always been good advise hunting them. Surely you have seen some ravines that would make harvesting near impossible.


----------

